# Turbo suggestion



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BNR GTX 250 + a BNR tune and you're set for a good power increase.



1.4 Turbocharged


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Do you want a bolt on upgraded replacement without fabrication required? Or do you not mind fabrication?


----------

